# pcmcai network card and firewire card

## bmb

I followed the instruction from chadh to compile my kernel and pcmcia-cs. My  pcmcia network card works. But when it loads cardmgr, it gives me some information like "cardmgr{[4009]:  + stty: standart input: Invalid argument". And when I shutdown my laptop and it trys to stop the pcmcia, it gives me "[ !! ]" sign insteal of "[ OK ]". Does anybody know what happens?

I have a pcmica firewire card. I compiled the kernel with SCSCI support and compiled the IEEE 1394, OHCI1394 and SBP2 as modules. But cardmgr can't recogonize my firewire card which is a CBFW2 card. When I try to modprobe ohci1394, it gives me segmentation fault. Does anyone have any experiences on pcmcia firewire card?

BTW, if I want to run some command when I boot my laptop, which file should  I put my command in? Like in Red Hat, I can put my command into rc.local to get it run at the startup.

Thanks.

----------

## chadh

The cardmgr errors are normal.  The problem when shutting down is that rc brings down net.eth? before pcmcia, and then cardmgr gets confused when it tries to manually bring net.eth? down as well.  We need to do some hacking on our init scripts to completely take care of this.  A quick solution is to edit /etc/pcmcia/network and comment out the code in the stop() section so it doesn't try to bring down the interface.

If you ever do /etc/init.d/pcmcia stop manually, though, then you need those lines (therein lies the problem).

----------

## delta407

Err... can't pcmcia check "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 status" before trying to kill it?

----------

## Cardoe

It could. I'll try to add something like that into the .35 beta's.

-Cardoe

----------

